# Gewässerkarte erstellen



## Buster (4. März 2009)

Hallo Boardies |wavey:
Zuerst sei einmal gesagt das ich von Echoloten bis jetzt NULL Ahnung habe.
Mich würde es interessieren ob ich mit einem Echolot mit GPS-Funktion eine Gewässerkarte erstellen kann. Also ich stelle mir das laienhaft so vor:
Ich fahre mit nem Boot über das Gewässer und speichere alle X Meter einen GPS-Punkt samt Tiefenangabe. Gibt es dann die Möglichkeit die Daten auf den PC zu übertragen um sich mit einer Software (die es hoffentlich gibt) eine Gewässerkarte zu erstellen ? #c
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann mir da Tips geben, oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor ?

Edit: Ich habe zwar schon vorher im Board nach Lösungen gesucht aber erst nach erstellen dieses Beitrags hab ich ähnliche Themen angezeigt bekommen - ich les mich nun erstmal über Dr. Deapth schlau - falls jemand trotzdem Tips hat so sind diese natürlich willkommen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte erstellen*

Ich mach sowas ja beruflich des öfteren... das geht noch viel einfacher, als Du denkst.
Mit nem Lowrance-Plotter (GPS-Echolot-Kombi) fährst Du übern See. Das Gerät zeichnet AUTOMATISCH nach Deinen Vorgaben (z.B. jede Sekunde einen Punkt)eine riesige Datenmenge auf und speichert diese. Anschließend verbindest Du das gerät mit Deinem PC und der Lowrance Dr.Depth-Software, die die Daten ausliest und ebenfalls automatisch eine Karte daraus erstellt. #6

Das wäre die einfache, aber auch kostspielige Lösung.
Etwas simpler, aber eben auch deutlich ungenauer bzw. grober geht´s mit (evtl. vorhandenem) Echolot und Hand-GPS:
Du machst bei jeder Tiefenänderung (beispielsweise alle 2 m, oder jeden Meter) einen Punkt mit dem GPS, lädst diese Punkte auf eine Karte (z.B. GoogleEarth) und verbindest die Isometren dann von Hand. :g

Nach Fragen?


----------



## Buster (4. März 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte erstellen*

klasse - Danke - na das ist doch schonmal ne Info #6

Ich wollte gerade Dir eh noch ne Frage stellen - was ein Zufall - PN kommt gleich reingeflogen


----------



## bernie (4. März 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte erstellen*

Moin Buster,

ich hab das so gemacht, daß ich erstmal mit dem GPS um den See gegangen bin. Dieser Track war dann der Umriss des See's. Dann hab ich ein Gitter gezeichnet und jedes Kästchen hatte seine Nummer A1 war rechts oben usw. und das über die Grafik (Umriss) gelegt.

Dann hab ich mir Laptop auffm Schoß gelegt und bin mit dem Echolot über'n See geschippert. Nach Bedarf hab ich dann einfach dieTiefenangaben eingegeben und das Gitter gelöscht.
Fertich 
Ist einfach aber zweckmässig und funzt gut. Du kannst ja die Genauigkeit selber bestimmen, indem Du die 1.Größe der Kästchen festlegst und 2. so viele Tiefenangaben einträgst wie Du willst.


----------



## bernie (4. März 2009)

*AW: Gewässerkarte erstellen*

Zur Verdeutlichung ein paar Pics:

Umriss

Gitter 

und Fertig


----------

